

Disabling JavaScript: Asking the wrong question - Isofarro
http://isolani.co.uk/blog/javascript/DisablingJavaScriptAskingTheWrongQuestion

======
wccrawford
Sounds to me like he's saying that there are many reasons why the 2% of users
that didn't run Javascript might have that situation.

Sounds to me like that means less than 2% actually disabled their Javascript,
then.

So the original conclusion is still valid: An insignificant number of users
have turned Javascript off.

To be clear: Sites that don't -need- Javascript should provide fallbacks for
those who don't want the fancy extras and just want base functionality. A
contact form should not require Javascript. Of course, that means that user
will have to wait for full page refreshes just to see if their data validates.
They've made that choice. Everyone with Javascript on can have instant
validation and Ajax submissions and have a better experience.

~~~
mooism2
Sounds to me like he's saying there are many reasons why javascript may not
execute in a browser, and that users suffering from some of those reasons are
not included in that 2% figure due to methodological errors.

------
DjDarkman
This article is pointless... it's basically a collection of what ifs.

